# I want to CHOKE the ABKC



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I sent out for Indigos registration back in March.. I've tried calling and emailing these people and i never get a response. What the heck do I do? I know it was only 20.00 bucks JIMENY CRICKET! You would think I would have at least HEARD from them by now! I wanted to register this litter with them also, but if this is the way they continue to do business I'm almost to the point of saying F-YOU, and writing to the BBB about them. On their voicemail it says that they are overwhelmed with all of the applications that were submitted back in FEB! What the heck?! It's freakin JULY people! 

All I want to do is get these darn dogs recconized for what they really are!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW that is not a good way to start a registry. I hope they work it out because people are trying to get these dog recognized for what they are. Good luck!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i have a bully and i was goin to register it with the abkc and and i ran into some problms to soo im just goin to stick with UKC even though i have a buly


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Im glad I read this i don't need to deal with all that just to register y dogs thanks for posting. oh does anyone know anything about the ckc?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah you told me about this the other day what a drag... doesn't sound like theyre getting off to a good start..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Im glad I read this i don't need to deal with all that just to register y dogs thanks for posting. oh does anyone know anything about the ckc?


You can register any dog with the CKC with just photos. It is what is called a bunk registry and they are mainly a tool for bybs to offer "papers" on their dogs and sucker people out of more money.

Neela...Man they have been going on about that Feb thing on that site FOREVER lol.. I am not sure whats up but I would report them to the BBB and send them an email saying you have done so.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Do you know anyone else that HAS registered with the ABKC?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, Ulysses has his dogs through them, but then again he is buddies with them. He placed a phone call for me on the owners cellphone and he gave him the same BS excuse to pass on to me. I told U. this is BS and that it seems like their just taking peoples money. Tua is actually ABKC already and I wanted to register the litter with them so I send Pork's application in thinking i would have gotten it by now!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Yeah, Ulysses has his dogs through them, but then again he is buddies with them. He placed a phone call for me on the owners cellphone and he gave him the same BS excuse to pass on to me. I told U. this is BS and that it seems like their just taking peoples money. Tua is actually ABKC already and I wanted to register the litter with them so I send Pork's application in thinking i would have gotten it by now!


Well in all reality, with this economy, it's hard to depend on anything or anyone. I wouldn't rule this out as far as being reputable, as I am sure in the old days people were displeased with the UKC, AKC, and ADBA... But I would be PISSED too.. Keep us updated on that


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

IDK... I think this is rediculous... and Butt Backwards... With my own personal business I: provide the service, photograph the results, sumbit an invoice to be reimbursed... Why do we have to send money before we know if we're going to get the results that we wanted?


Oh yeah, I just got Indigos DNA-P certificate in the mail yesterday woo hoo!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

ugh.  i want to register Maile with them and Im SO not the kind of person who has patience for people being slow. RAWR.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> ugh.  i want to register Maile with them and Im SO not the kind of person who has patience for people being slow. RAWR.


lol well why not, we have patience with you! lol jk


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> lol well why not, we have patience with you! lol jk


youre lucky youre a moderator now. ill just keep my mouth shut. hahah.  justtttt kiddddinnggggg.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

That totally sucks. Sounds about as bad as the AADR. I know how frustrating it is.


----------



## jmua19 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yep, I've always wanted to register my girl with ABKC but how they do work their business is the only reason why i keep way from them. Even under new management they still have it hard.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> You can register any dog with the CKC with just photos. It is what is called a bunk registry and they are mainly a tool for bybs to offer "papers" on their dogs and sucker people out of more money.
> 
> Neela...Man they have been going on about that Feb thing on that site FOREVER lol.. I am not sure whats up but I would report them to the BBB and send them an email saying you have done so.


THANKS FOR THE INFO I WAS GIVEN A FEMALE WITH PAPERS FROM CKC AND SHE IS REALY FREINDLY WITH OUR FAMILY AND SHE IS A GREAT DOG JUST HAS ALOT OF BAD GENETICS HUGE UNDER BITE EASTY WESTY FLOPY EARS AND OTHERS BUT SHE IS STILL A GREAT DOG TO HAVE AROUND CAUSE SHE BARKS AT PEOPLE WHEN THEY DRIVE UP MY DRIVEWAY. AND WHEN I TRIED TO BUY A PEDEGREE FOR HER THERE IS NO FAMILY HISTORY AND THE MOST OBVIOUS THING THAT MAKES THEM LOOK LIKE A FAKE REGISTRY IS ON HER PAPERS IT HAS LARGE BOLD LETTERS ACROSS THE MIDDLE (PUREBREED) WITCH MADE ME THINK MAYBE THEY PAPER MUTS TOO.


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

That sucks that you are having these problems with the ABKC. I was thinking about trying to get my dogs registered with them after I did the UKC, but if it is gonna take that long I dunno now. I have a friend that has all his dogs ABKC and I haven't heard anything bad from him. Maybe it could be their recent switch in management, but that was quite awhile ago wasn't it?


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

bwwwwah f the registration bs im tired of it, if ur not breeding ur dog why do u need to have a registered dog....i registered mines just to see her ped.....its ur dog and papers or no papers its ur dog and thats all that supposed to matter....its not like ur goin to make a necklace for ur dog with its papers.....f the abkc, ukc, adba, ckc, ect....ll they want is money im start my own damn registry....


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

razors_edge said:


> bwwwwah f the registration bs im tired of it, if ur not breeding ur dog why do u need to have a registered dog....i registered mines just to see her ped.....its ur dog and papers or no papers its ur dog and thats all that supposed to matter....its not like ur goin to make a necklace for ur dog with its papers.....f the abkc, ukc, adba, ckc, ect....ll they want is money im start my own damn registry....


:rofl::rofl::rofl: :flush:


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

seriously............every single day i see this crap.....UKC this and ADBA that......


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I see complaints about ABKC, CKC, stuff like that... UKC, ADBA, AKC, I rarely hear complaints about how they do business, sure UKC changed to cheap lookin paper, but paper is paper.. Aslong as the info is correct and ready to go, werd.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah breeders should care about their papers but im not a breeder so i really dont give a ish


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> bwwwwah f the registration bs im tired of it, if ur not breeding ur dog why do u need to have a registered dog....i registered mines just to see her ped.....its ur dog and papers or no papers its ur dog and thats all that supposed to matter....its not like ur goin to make a necklace for ur dog with its papers.....f the abkc, ukc, adba, ckc, ect....ll they want is money im start my own damn registry....





razors_edge said:


> seriously............every single day i see this crap.....UKC this and ADBA that......





ForPits&Giggles said:


> I see complaints about ABKC, CKC, stuff like that... UKC, ADBA, AKC, I rarely hear complaints about how they do business, sure UKC changed to cheap lookin paper, but paper is paper.. Aslong as the info is correct and ready to go, werd.


Razor's Edge... the ckc is NOT reputable and will register ANYTHING. The ADBA and UKC charge money, like any registry would, but they have been around for decades, providing us with important info. Maybe it's your choice that you wouldnt want to go through the registration process, but I believe any dog that comes from papered parents should be registered. You can see the bloodlines and trace ancestory, giving you knowledge of where your dog came from and how far it goes back, and it stands out from a mutt. I'm sorry to bring the subject up, but it's not just for breeders. Thats why we tell people that are considering breeding that just because your dogs are registered that it doesnt make them breeding material. Registration is key if you ever want to show or work your dog as well...


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Then why did you get them.....? :hammer:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

razors_edge said:


> bwwwwah f the registration bs im tired of it, if ur not breeding ur dog why do u need to have a registered dog....i registered mines just to see her ped.....its ur dog and papers or no papers its ur dog and thats all that supposed to matter....its not like ur goin to make a necklace for ur dog with its papers.....f the abkc, ukc, adba, ckc, ect....ll they want is money im start my own damn registry....


If you don't want to see these posts then just don't open the thread. It's as easy as that.....


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Then why did you get them.....? :hammer:


i got them because i rather pay good money to get a good dog then get one from a BYB , who knows what kind of dog it is....the only reason i registered my dog was her pedigree like i said before.....i do want to know where my dog comes from other than that i could wipe my azz with the papers cuz they really dont matter to me......im not a breeder


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> If you don't want to see these posts then just don't open the thread. It's as easy as that.....


im tryin to get my posts up.....lol.....come on now rox i cant put my opinion in this? how i feel about this whole situation or do i have to agree with what yall post?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> ....the only reason i registered my dog was her pedigree like i said before.....i do want to know where my dog comes...


thats enough reason to do it right there. we pay for stupid things all the time... But at least the papers are yours for life. If you want to wipe with them, fine, but at least you DO know where your dog came from. Good enough reason to register IMO


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

razors_edge said:


> im tryin to get my posts up.....lol.....come on now rox i cant put my opinion in this? how i feel about this whole situation or do i have to agree with what yall post?


Well you are not giving your opinion on the subject of the thread. Your complaining about everyone else's posts about the registries....


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Well you are not giving your opinion on the subject of the thread. Your complaining about everyone else's posts about the registries....


im not complaining, complaing would be me askin why do u register ur dog with this and that.....im just sayin how i feel about the registries, its not complaing.....

yeah u right oz OZ it is a good reason to register ur dog to know its heritage other than that its worthless unless ur a breeder


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> yeah u right oz OZ it is a good reason to register ur dog to know its heritage other than that its worthless unless ur a breeder


No its reason enough to do it. It's even more reason if you plan to show your dog, participate in events, work your dog (weight pull, schutzund, therapy, police, etc)

If it was worthless bro, those registries would be LONG GONE by now. Think about it.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> No its reason enough to do it. It's even more reason if you plan to show your dog, participate in events, work your dog (weight pull, schutzund, therapy, police, etc)
> 
> If it was worthless bro, those registries would be LONG GONE by now. Think about it.


u made ur point right there bro, i was thinkin about me lol.....my dog is spayed and i dont have time to show and do all that.....but u sure r right,.....

why r u makin me look stupid....PM me so i can slap u.....lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> u made ur point right there bro, i was thinkin about me lol.....my dog is spayed and i dont have time to show and do all that.....but u sure r right,.....
> 
> why r u makin me look stupid....PM me so i can slap u.....lol


Not trying to make you look stupid man. I'm pretty set on MY ways, but I'D be the idiot if I didnt have my eyes and ears open at all times.:rofl: There's always a different way to look at things.

*edit*

you have a very nice looking dog. I believe you can still participate in fun shows.. At least its positive promotion for the breed and you can say you did something you normally don't. I went to a bully show 2 months ago and I had a blast just meeting everyone and their dogs


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> No its reason enough to do it. It's even more reason if you plan to show your dog, participate in events, work your dog (weight pull, schutzund, therapy, police, etc)
> 
> If it was worthless bro, those registries would be LONG GONE by now. Think about it.


Glad you said it, cause I wasnt gonna say it so nicely. :hammer::clap:


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Not trying to make you look stupid man. I'm pretty set on MY ways, but I'D be the idiot if I didnt have my eyes and ears open at all times.:rofl: There's always a different way to look at things.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> you have a very nice looking dog. I believe you can still participate in fun shows.. At least its positive promotion for the breed and you can say you did something you normally don't. I went to a bully show 2 months ago and I had a blast just meeting everyone and their dogs


thanks for the compliment dude.......i do need to go to one of them bully shows but i go to school full time and work full time, i know most of the shows are on saturdays but i work saturdays sometimes too.....i know im goin to a weight pull on the 18th of this month and im take sandy with me i already scheduled off from work.....thanks btw OZ


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Glad you said it, cause I wasnt gonna say it so nicely. :hammer::clap:


 u big meany


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> thanks for the compliment dude.......i do need to go to one of them bully shows but i go to school full time and work full time, i know most of the shows are on saturdays but i work saturdays sometimes too.....i know im goin to a weight pull on the 18th of this month and im take sandy with me i already scheduled off from work.....thanks btw OZ


That's cool. Most of us do lead busy lives, so it's a big treat to get to go to shows. People plan and put away money for travel costs and take time off, etc.

And youre welcome. Even the people who seem to know more and more are often learning themselves. In the end, thats why we're all here.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> That's cool. Most of us do lead busy lives, so it's a big treat to get to go to shows. People plan and put away money for travel costs and take time off, etc.
> 
> And youre welcome. Even the people who seem to know more and more are often learning themselves. In the end, thats why we're all here.


exactly my man........OZ for PRESIDENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> exactly my man........OZ for PRESIDENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


good you can be the first one to donate to my fundraiser! :rofl:


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i dont have money to buy underwear, when they get dirty i just flip them over and use the other side....lmao now thats poor for ur azz


----------

